
Ask HN: Solid team ready to start a business–without a product. Where to start? - azilnik
Myself and some partners have been working on a few side projects together. We&#x27;ve proven out that we work well together, have complimentary skill-sets, and can deliver a product from concept to execution. We&#x27;re ready to move forward and devote ourselves to working together full-time, but are not sure what to work on.<p>Has anyone been in a similar situation, and if so how did you get past that blocker? Are there any exercises or activities worth trying?
======
alexeysemeney
Outline what would your dream product-/company look like (it's like describing
the goal settings and features all around the goal), then start reading a ton
of info on dif markets/trends/things you like etc - then write/discuss/trying
different things. First ideas will be crap, but then the miracle will happen.

------
ramtatatam
Get CEO with vision :-) Somebody who can deliver validated idea but no skills
to execute.

~~~
alexeysemeney
haha, that's a working model, I was that CEO for my very first company several
years ago

~~~
azilnik
How did that end up working out? Really curious about that working model.

------
tmaly
execution of an idea is the multiplying factor.

Try talking to people in an industry you are interested in to find out what
problems they are experiencing. the book Running Lean has an excellent script
you can use if talking is not a strong point.

You should try to talk to at least 30 people, and keep detailed notes on all
the answers to the questions they give. If you can identify a pattern among
the problems, it has the potential to be an idea worth working on.

------
ramon
solve a problem, make a list and vote

